# Just when I thought I was finished this shows up!



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wrong time and date. This came in two days ago at 4:01. I haven't filled my Buck tag this year and was pulling the cards from my cameras to convince myself to ice fish! Then this thing shows up right in front of my stand

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Go fishing the buck knows he is safe if he stays in your area.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

We must be hunting very close to each other! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Go fishing the buck knows he is safe if he stays in your area.


 HAW! Yeah, he's just teasing you! Heck of a buck! You can see where he's slimmed down some after the rut, but what a hind end on that guy! That's a big deer, and it's your call.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice buck for sure, but surprised he still has his antlers, thought deer had shed by now. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

weekend angler said:


> Nice buck for sure, but surprised he still has his antlers, thought deer had shed by now
> 
> 
> 
> Antler shedding has a lot to do with testosterone levels and nutrition. I have seen bucks with antlers in March.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Gonna have a lot of ice... Only couple more weeks for deer, go kill that beast!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> weekend angler said:
> 
> 
> > Nice buck for sure, but surprised he still has his antlers, thought deer had shed by now
> ...


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok. 1st extremely cold out there. I planned on ice fishing but didn't get home until late so I checked the field by the camera. Guess what I saw? Yep big boy and his two buddies strolling around. Question now is with the west wind tomorrow how do I get to them without spooking! I have to come in from the north and pass them from the west! Double wammy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Was he hanging out with a decent buck with half a rack? He's been hanging around Mr half a rack recently....

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

